
Texts between Levandowski and Kalanick - talltofu
http://www.businessinsider.com/texts-between-travis-kalanick-anthony-levandowski-uber-waymo-lawsuit-2017-8
======
talltofu
Levandowski: Yo! I'm back at 80%, super pumped... we've got to start calling
Elon on his shit. I'm not on social media but let's start "faketesla" and
start give physics lessons about stupid shit Elon says like this

Levandowski might not have too many friends in Silicon valley after this
ordeal

